# Tivo Series2 DT Networking



## wvega (Jan 6, 2008)

Just recived my new Tivo S2DT appliance. Sad to say that the unit ships with version 7.2 of the Tivo software which does not allow for WAP wireless connections to a wireless router, only WEP encription.

This functionality apparently comes once your appliance upgrades (eventually) to version 8.1 or later. How can I upgrade when I can't even connect in the first place. Ahh! Tivo CSRs want you to connect via phone ( I guess I will have to have dangling cables all over the house to get a phone line close to my entertainment center) until the upgrade is pushed by Tivo.

So here is my recommendation to Tivo. Please ship your units with the latest possible software version. 2 realeases behind just doesn't cut it. Provide the ability to flash the appliance via the USB ports. If customers were able to download software upgrades from their active on-line accounts, why can we use those USB ports in the back to upgrade softwarte on-demand?

In this day and age, I have to settle by connecting to a phone line to upgrade my device. Sad, sad, sad!


----------



## wvega (Jan 6, 2008)

OK its me again! Well, I must admit that I have to eat my words. I followed the instructions given by the Tivo CSR, and presto. After two manual by-phone updates, my appliace updated not to 8.1 but straight to 9.1 which is fully WAP compiant over a wireless G connection (using the Tivo WG adapter). The CSR had predicted 2-4 days of manual updates for the system to update, but it upgraded in less than 2 hours total.

Everything is in working order, although my suggestion to provide manual updates via web downloads still stands. It would be a better way to manage and control your appliance.

I can sleep well tonight :up:


----------

